# What pattern was Dixie?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Definite sabino. Maybe Splash? Probably not frame.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Agreed. Sabino because of the crazy roaning. Splash because of the way her face looks like she dipped it in a bucket of white paint lol. Not frame because of how much leg white she has.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chiilaa, I'm learning from you on these types of posts!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks y'all. What about a medicine hat? did she have that too?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I believe that "medicine hat" just refers to a mostly white horse whose ears still retained colour, so Dixie would not qualify. But I'd say she is definitely Splash (blue eye + large face white extending over the eyes) + Sabino (roaning).


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No, no medicine hat. A medicine hat would just have dark coloring on the top of her head/ears. The white would be all over her face, and then travel around her neck and cut the color from her head. 

Here's a picture...

















See how the color is only on the top of the horse's head. That's a true medicine hat.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks CLaPorte, her former owners who my neighbor bought her from told him that she was a medicine hat, but I can see clearly that she wasn't. I still miss her very much and enjoyed being around her cause she was so sweet and gentle.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Chiilaa, I'm learning from you on these types of posts!


 Same here, I know a good bit about Paint patterns but sometimes the overo pattern confuses me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Same here, I know a good bit about Paint patterns but sometimes the overo pattern confuses me.


*Blush* I am glad to be able to help. My first tip is that the reason the "overo" pattern confuses you is because the word is stupid :lol: It really only means "anything that isn't tobiano", and covers up to 5 different white patterns - you can lump sabino, frame, splash, dominant white and rabicano under that umbrella :? Once you start thinking of them all separately from each other, you will be able to see them


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Im so sorry she was lost HorseLovinLady...she was certainly a very beautiful horse


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Piaffe said:


> Im so sorry she was lost HorseLovinLady...she was certainly a very beautiful horse


 Thanks, she was so sweet too. Eventhough she wasn't officially mine I still loved her and miss her very much. Atleast we still have a part of her with us, Bonnie is her half sister.


----------

